# Washing soda?



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I didn't want to get off topic on the laundry soap thread, so starting this.  

On a search for uses of washing soda other then laundry, I found several sites (incluing Arm & Hammer)that said it could be used for a paint stripper. 

Always the one to strip and refinish furniture finds, I'm wondering if this really works. Has anyone used this product as such?



,


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No, but since we are getting some next week, for procion dyeing, I will definitely try it out on a chair that someone 'splatter painted' purple. I strip a lot of wood too, and those chem. are Yucky, and expensive too. I have gotten varnish off wood, and LATEX paint with Greased Lightning, but shellac and oil paints wont budge.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I've never heard of that. I have made paint stripper with lye and fabric starch though. Pretty caustic stuff, but worked on very old repainted gingerbread house trim.

Where do you order washing soda from? We can no longer get it at any of our local stores.

Halo


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

If you tell your local store manager that you would like to see washing soda on the shelves they should order it. Thats what we did at our local Kroger, we couldn't find washing soda anywhere, the nearest place that had it was in Lousiville, KY and that at least 50 miles away. We talked to the store manager and a few weeks later they had it.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

HaloHead said:


> Where do you order washing soda from? We can no longer get it at any of our local stores.
> 
> Halo



I searched & searched for washing soda in my area. Asked several grocery stores to stock it. They said if it's not in their order book they couldn't get it. I finally found it at a hot tub/pool supply store. Sodium Carbonate or PH Plus Balancer.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Thanks River Rest , I'll try that. I've already tried to get it thru the local stores. They either can't get it or won't try.

Halo


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

The Target store I worked at carries not only 20 Mule borax but also Arm & Hammer Washing Soda...I think the Acme does too. They both also carry the Fels Naptha soap that I use to make the homemade laundry soap


----------

